# Breeding RED BELLY



## buette (May 12, 2004)

hello 
the most impossible thing in the world has happend to me
my P´s are breeding, without any help from me.

after some days of strang behavior
i ´ve looked into my tank and see a lot of litte Eggs(?).
the male P is defending the eggs and the femals stands besinde him

pics are comming in some in minutes because ´must change the pc (dvd is failure)


----------



## buette (May 12, 2004)

i am back 
here are the pics sorry for that low quality, i´ve took them out of the vid-stream from my webcam

the first
the male P on left is defending the area against other (middle) the female is on the right

the second
both together

the third
the eggs (in the midlle of the pic, hope you can see it)


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

Damn you have a nice setup







... wanna send me the fry?


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

Is there anything that you did that you noticed helped with the breeding process?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

congrats man









do you have any desire to raise the fry?

check out this breeding info, it might give you an idea of what raising the fry entails.

rb breeding info


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

Congrats,can't wait till my reds start f**king


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam thats an amazing looking tank


----------



## buette (May 12, 2004)

hello

the eggs in my tanbk were killed by my pleco last night, but befor i put some of them in a seperate tank.
i will send some pics during the next days to Pfury

Is there anything that you did that you noticed helped with the breeding process?
i´ve done nothing to help them breeding, i never thought that they feel so much like home in my tank

Damn you have a nice setup... wanna send me the fry?
dont believe that they will surive the journey over the ocean but dont know

i will try to keep all of the eggs alive 
will see what will happen

what will they eat???????


----------



## buette (May 12, 2004)

the breeding info is very interesting
sorry without any pics ???

i will do my best


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

congrats on being a daddy


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

dont' worry, once they begin to breed, they'll do it like rabbits. I found that my P's always responded to water changes. Like, I would do a change on thursday, and friday, eggs. Then I would spend the weekend tending to them. Try doing routine water changes, and I think you will find you'll be able to make them breed like clockwork.

There is alot of trail and error involved, and most likely u will have many chances to find out what works for you.









Good luck, and keep us posted.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

mmm...eggs.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

buette said:


> what will they eat???????
> [snapback]788708[/snapback]​


Baby brine shrimp.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Congrats Buette - that's great news








Good luck raising the babies


----------



## buette (May 12, 2004)

hello 
i´ve bought some brine shrimps (artemia)
and feed them = OK

my questions:
should they swimm or laying on the ground of my tank after one week
my babys are laying at the bottom of my tank, they did not swimm so much.

the father is always secureing the area around the nest - is this normal????
(read in books they do it for about 4 days)

can i put some vitamins into their tank (dennerle s7)?????


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Yea, it's normal for the male to hang around the nest. As far as the fry go, they should be quite active after 1 week.

I don't know anything about vitamins, they could be benificial









keep us posted


----------



## buette (May 12, 2004)

hello 
i put some vitamins into the tank hope the best

today, some of them start swimming around


----------

